

Paxos Made Simple – concise explanation of the distributed agreement algorithm - alexkon
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/lamport/pubs/paxos-simple.pdf

======
alexkon
Quick view:
[https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fresearch.mic...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fresearch.microsoft.com%2Fen-
us%2Fum%2Fpeople%2Flamport%2Fpubs%2Fpaxos-simple.pdf)

